# Tabletop Scotland 2020 - 10th & 11th October



## a2ndchapter (Jan 30, 2020)

Tickets for Tabletop Scotland 2020 go on sale tomorrow at 8pm.

Never been to Tabletop Scotland before?
At our first convention in 2018 we had a weekend attendance of over 1,500 and went on to increase that by over 50% to greater than 2,300 in 2019.
RPG wise we hosted over 100 different RPG sessions over the weekend last year and we're aiming to go further in 2020.

If you want to know more about the convention check out our website, Facebook Page or Group, Twitter or Instagram accounts.

Got a question?  Ask me here or you can get in touch with us via the website.

Want to run a RPG?  We've got a form for that here.

Are you a RPG blogger, podcaster or YouTuber?  Want a Press Pass?  We've got a form for that here.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## a2ndchapter (Mar 8, 2020)

We've just published our latest newsletter - Sponsors, Playtest, Events, Big Tables and more! 

Amongst other things we're delighted to be sponsored by Onyx Path Publishing and Storytellers Vault!  Matt McElroy and others will be running games and hosting panels.

RPG schedule is starting to get published after a review of submissions.  We're always open for more! Want to run a RPG? We've got a form for that here.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Mar 21, 2020)

New dates!







More information here - Tabletop Scotland 2020 Postponed News | Tabletop Scotland


----------

